# False since of security



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

I live on the outskirts in a town of about 14 thousand. My kids school has 250 students total. That's pre-k through 8th so it's not a very big school. I always thought little school out in the country the chances of anything ever happening is pretty rare. 


Well yesterday a parent went into the school to pick up a student and the officer that stays there noticed that she was out for warrants. She tried to arrest the woman but instead the lady ran to her car and ran over the officer right in front of the school. My daughter saw the lady lying in the road while they were waiting for the ambulance. 
The whole school went on lockdown and students had to hide in closets. I can't imagine how scared some of the kids must have been. This is a crazy crazy world.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

We had a home invasion here a year or so back and I live in an even smaller place than you do. Trouble is beginning to spread to us out here now. I lock my doors and there's a gun on my nightstand. 

The worst is that our kids have to be drawn in to it too.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I have loaded shotguns and a rifle-ready for action.People are going crazy.The Pike co. massacre was less than 25 miles away.That isn't supposed to happen in the country.My BIL is in prison in KY. for a home invasion.I've been locking my doors.I was born and raised in Cinti. but left in 1990 because it was getting bad and I had 2 babies.Now it's coming out here,especially herion.Blanchester is a very small city but they have several overdoses a week. You can't run away anymore,it's everywhere and coming for you.Be ready.


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

I hate that your not really safe until u live on the top of a mountain. But then the mountain lions would get ya lol


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

My hubby and I rented a trailer in a trailer park , (for low income people) and after the cops knocking on our door at 3 in the morning looking for a criminal, we decided to take the class and buy guns. Then going to rifle ranges and practicing. Florida is a stand your ground state. But be sure that you shoot them in the front not the back. 

I would think with children, a shot gun would be safer than a hand gun. And burglers love the sound of a shot gun being racked. I think it would be harder for a small kid to rack a shot gun. I know I feel safer and sleep better with my gun . My husband and I used to work on different nights.

I am so pro gun because if they don't permit people to legally own guns, I doubt criminals listen to the rules. So , what happens? Criminals break in and people have nothing? I don't think so.

We have a sign at the front door "we don't call 911". I love these signs. I get them with a gun picture on them in case a criminal can't read, LOL


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

like this Karen? Lol


----------



## CFAdmin (Dec 16, 2015)

chickenmommy said:


> I live on the outskirts in a town of about 14 thousand. My kids school has 250 students total. That's pre-k through 8th so it's not a very big school. I always thought little school out in the country the chances of anything ever happening is pretty rare.
> 
> Well yesterday a parent went into the school to pick up a student and the officer that stays there noticed that she was out for warrants. She tried to arrest the woman but instead the lady ran to her car and ran over the officer right in front of the school. My daughter saw the lady lying in the road while they were waiting for the ambulance.
> The whole school went on lockdown and students had to hide in closets. I can't imagine how scared some of the kids must have been. This is a crazy crazy world.


What happened to the child she was there to pick up?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I chose to have the semi auto on the night stand because of it's portability. All I have to do is reach over then shoot through the doorway. And there is a reduced risk of any pellets hitting one of the dogs. Most of our guns are in a gun safe, the only ones out are the three hand guns. One in my truck and one on either side of the bed.


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

Austin I'm not sure what happened to the child. He's a minor of course so they didn't put him in the police report. He must have been so scared when it all happened. Some kids were crying when they were told to hide in the closet. I hate that as a parent you don't get notified at all if it's happening. I didn't know anything until my kids came home from school. But I understand that they can't tell the parents because then there would be mass hysteria and parents running all over the place trying to pick up their kids.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Unfortunately it's going to get much worse.


----------



## MikeA_15 (Feb 21, 2016)

I believe this was conceivable when the nonsense about "moral relativity" became the narrative of American society through academia. The "theory" taught that immorality is a social construct and arguable since religions and societies differ around the world. This is a counterpart to the practice of political correctness; the religion of psychological dupes. Most people have only themselves to blame for being so gullible.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

chickenmommy said:


> View attachment 20290
> like this Karen? Lol


Yes, exactly.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

MikeA_15 said:


> I believe this was conceivable when the nonsense about "moral relativity" became the narrative of American society through academia. The "theory" taught that immorality is a social construct and arguable since religions and societies differ around the world. This is a counterpart to the practice of political correctness; the religion of psychological dupes. Most people have only themselves to blame for being so gullible.


Academia appears to have lead to the issue of labeling everything in life. Esp. in Sociology and Psychology. If things didn't have a label, they would all be lost . Even in medicine. If you have a certain (example) number of ailments all at once, it's a syndrome. It gets a number and then the insurance knows how to bill it. Only , where a few ailments would not really mean anything, once it's labeled as a syndrome, a new insurance won't pick you up.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

seminolewind said:


> Academia appears to have lead to the issue of labeling everything in life. Esp. in Sociology and Psychology. If things didn't have a label, they would all be lost . Even in medicine. If you have a certain (example) number of ailments all at once, it's a syndrome. It gets a number and then the insurance knows how to bill it. Only , where a few ailments would not really mean anything, once it's labeled as a syndrome, a new insurance won't pick you up.


I don't want to hear about syndromes Sem considering what is going on with my hubs.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

There's a couple of good sayings-The only thing to stop a bad guy with a gun is a good guy with a gun and when guns are outlawed only outlaws will have guns.Both are so true.I always keep one in the chamber,tho my hubby dislikes me to do so,but I keep them on standby for predators when seconds count.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

robin416 said:


> I don't want to hear about syndromes Sem considering what is going on with my hubs.


sorry, dear.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

seminolewind said:


> sorry, dear.


Just don't feel any guilt over it. OK?


----------

